
Swarm probes weakening of Earth’s magnetic field - quijoteuniv
http://www.esa.int/Applications/Observing_the_Earth/Swarm/Swarm_probes_weakening_of_Earth_s_magnetic_field
======
quijoteuniv
More and more... the idea of packing a hardrive with a back up of my files
plus a copy of wikipedia together with a Raspberry Pi in tin foil, inside a
galvanised steel bin... is sounding less crazy :D

~~~
ksaj
You might be interested in the OuterNet project.

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/outernet/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/outernet/)

This has been rebranded as Othernet, but I posted that link to connect with
your Raspberry Pi.

There is a plethora of devices for the build. Some products use more portable
hardware than others. You can use a dish, but there are significantly smaller
solutions as well.

Mind you, I can't deny the unmistakable / delicious layer of irony in
equipping yourself in such a way, given the topic.

~~~
quijoteuniv
That was cool, thanks!

